# Rancilio Rocky Doserless Grinder



## E61

For Sale: A Rancilio Rocky Doserless Grinder

The Rocky is in excellent condition, having been used to grind only a couple of kilos in Coffee total. It was purchased in March with a Silvia but since moving to a bean to cup machine, it hasn't seen any use.

£180 ono (including insured courier delivery)

Please get in touch with any questions


----------



## roadrunner

I am interested but does it have any form of transferable Warranty? I appreciate that it has not had much use but a two year warranty is available on a new one.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000

I am very interested. I can only really stretch to £150 since buying my Silvia. If you are still interested in selling contact me.

Best Wishes

David Bullock


----------



## perelik

Hi I don't suppose you still ave this grinder? I am on the search for a good grinder. P


----------

